# Cheap co2 canisters 5lb $57.99



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

check out this site http://www.co2-canisters.com/index1.html?lang=en-us&lang=en-us&target=d55_co2-tanks.html it has a 5lb $57.99


----------



## goo (Jan 9, 2009)

5lb $56.95
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/gas-cylinders-pid-430A-5E.html
$64.45 shipped


http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C5.shtml
Subtotal $54.82 Shipping - FedEx Ground $9.92 Total Delivered Price $64.74


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 15, 2009)

5 lb 62.04 shipped
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C5.shtml


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

dayum you people are too good.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

aquariumplants.com has them for slightly cheaper, or you could find one locally at a welding supply store or on craigslist


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

I just ordered mine from aquariumplants.com yesterday $60 to my door.

Local welding shop $99 + tax (steel)
Local home brew shop $99 + tax (aluminum)

Both will refill for $2.50 per lb.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

You guys are lucky!
I called around cheapest i found around here was $140 for a 5lb filled.
And it costs $30/refill for that.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Kayen said:


> You guys are lucky!
> I called around cheapest i found around here was $140 for a 5lb filled.
> *And it costs $30/refill for that.*


Holy Crap! I pay $5 to fill my 5lber


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

I got my 15lb steel from a local Fire Extinguisher dealer for $65 filled


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

$49.99 for a empty 5 lb. $61.55 shipped.
http://www.aquariumplants.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=T


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

It cost me $75.00 for a new canister (nice and chromed out!) i was so in love with it until i took it to get filled and the SOBs tell me that I can't fill it that they only trade for a filled canister. Aside from paying $24.00 to refill now I have this old ass green/grey canister sitting under my tank. Thank God its a cabinet and the door is closed at all times...

FYI: I'm in NY by the way and the place I got to is called AWISCO in Maspeth, Queens...


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

core212 said:


> It cost me $75.00 for a new canister (nice and chromed out!) i was so in love with it until i took it to get filled and the SOBs tell me that I can't fill it that they only trade for a filled canister. Aside from paying $24.00 to refill now I have this old ass green/grey canister sitting under my tank. Thank God its a cabinet and the door is closed at all times...


This is why it is always a good idea to find out where you will be getting your refills before buying a canister.

Got my 10lb steel tank at the local fire extinguisher place, $55 filled. Re-fills are done while I wait and cost $11.


----------

